# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > گفتگو: کارشناسی ارشد IT

## behzadi_eng

با سلام به همه ی دوستان 
لطفاً هر کسی اطلاعاتی ، نظری یا پیشنهادی در مورد ارشد IT داره توی این تاپیک مطرح کنه تا همه بتونن ازش استفاده کنن ، با تشکر .

----------


## behzadi_eng

تاريخ و نحوه ثبت‌نام از داوطلبان آزمون ورودي تحصيلات تكميلي (دوره‌هاي كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته داخل) سال 1388 و چهاردهمين دوره المپياد علمي دانشجويي كشور اعلام شد 

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور 07/07/87 

سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور بدين وسيله به اطلاع كليه داوطلبان متقاضي ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون ورودي تحصيلات تكميلي (دوره‌هاي كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته داخل) سال 1388 و چهاردهمين دوره المپياد دانشجويي كشور مي رساند كه ثبت نام براي شركت در آزمون ورودي تحصيلات تكميلي (دوره‌هاي كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته داخل) سال 1388 از ساعت 9 صبح روز يك شنبه 12/8/87 (دوازدهم آبان ماه 1387) به صورت اينترنتي آغاز مي‌شود و در پايان روز دوشنبه 20/8/87 (بيستم آبان ماه 1387) پايان مي‌پذيرد. 
اطلاعيه اين سازمان در خصوص شرايط و ضوابط و نحوه ثبت نام از داوطلبان روي پايگاه اينترنتي سازمان سنجش ودر نشريه پيك سنجش روزهاي دوشنبه 6/8/87 و 13/8/87 منتشر مي گردد. 
ضمناً به اطلاع مي رساند كه آزمون ورودي تحصيلات تكميلي (دوره‌هاي كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته داخل) سال 1388 در صبح و بعد از ظهر روزهاي چهارشنبه 23، پنج‌شنبه 24، جمعه 25 و شنبه 26 بهمن ماه 1387 برگزار خواهد شد. 

روابط عمومي سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور

----------


## Itist82

سلام
من دانشجوی ارشد آی تی گرایش امنیت شبکه دانشگاه مالک اشترم. من اصلا از مباحث امنیت خوشم نمی اومد و فکر نمی کردم این رشته تو این دانشگاه همهش کامل مربوط به امنیت باشه، دوستان لطفا دقت کنن توی انتخاب رشته و دانشگاه. چیزی رو برید که دوست دارید.
موفق باشید

----------


## shahab_ksh

منم خیلی دوست دارم شرکت کنم این رشته رو و دارم می خونم امیدی به دولتی ندارم واسه همین واسه قزوین آزاد میخام شرکت کنم از بچه ها کسی IT ارشد اونجا هست؟

----------


## Itist82

> منم خیلی دوست دارم شرکت کنم این رشته رو و دارم می خونم امیدی به دولتی ندارم واسه همین واسه قزوین آزاد میخام شرکت کنم از بچه ها کسی IT ارشد اونجا هست؟


دوست عزیز من لیسانس اونجا بودم، دانشگاه عالیه ایه. اسمش آزاده ولی واقعا خوبه. اگه آزاد می خواهید برید فقط به اونجا فکر کنید. من نظرم اینه.

----------


## shahab_ksh

> دوست عزیز من لیسانس اونجا بودم، دانشگاه عالیه ایه. اسمش آزاده ولی واقعا خوبه. اگه آزاد می خواهید برید فقط به اونجا فکر کنید. من نظرم اینه.


تا جایی که میدونم دانشگاه آزاد  واسه IT ارشد فقط قزوین رو داره؟!!!

----------


## afsharm

دوستانی که در حال حاضر ارشد IT‌ می‌خونن: به چه رتبه و درصدهایی برای قبولی نیاز هست؟ و به نظر شما چند ماه برای آمادگی کنکور لازمه؟

----------


## Itist82

> تا جایی که میدونم دانشگاه آزاد  واسه IT ارشد فقط قزوین رو داره؟!!!


درست نمی دونم چون من اصلا کنکور آزاد ندادم فقط می دونم که رشته شبکه رو فقط آزاد قزوین داره و رشته ی دیگه ای هم نداره. سایر گرایش ها رو نمی دونم آزاد توی کدوم واحد ها ارائه می ده و اصلا می ده یا نه.

در مورد در صد ها و اینا، دروس مشترک رو خیلی اهمیت بدید، اگه مشترک رو حدود 40 بتونید بزنید عالیه. بقیه رو هم بین 20 تا 50 بزنید زیر 70 می شید. تاجایی که من دیدم احتمال قبول شدن به ترتیب صعودی(یعنی اونی که اول میاد رتبه ی کمتری می خواد) این جوریه که اول روزانه ی همه ی دانشگاه ها غیر از شاهد و مالک اشتر، بعد شبانه ی همه ی اونا و بعد روزانه و شبانه ی دانشگاه های دارای شرایط خاص. مجازی ها رو مطمئن نیستم کجای این لیست بذارم.
مجموع روزانه و شبانه 131 نفر امسال گرفتن. مجازی ها هم روی هم 90 تا بود. اگه روزانه یا شبانه ی دانشگاه های معمولی (تهران، امیر کبیر، شریف و ...) می خواهید باید زیر80 یا 70 بیارید.
اینکه چه  قدر باید خود به خودتون بستگی داره. من حدود 8 ماه خوندم، رتبه ام درست 100 شد.
موفق باشید

----------


## night_walker

با سلام
منم امسال میخوام رشته IT رو برای ارشد انتخاب کنم برای همین هم رفتم و در یکی از این موسسه های کنکور برای  آزمون و جزوه ثبت نام کردم. در مورد آزمونها که چیزی نمیتونم بگم چون هنوز آزمون ها شروع نشده .ولی جزوه هاش آش دهن سوزی نیست، هر چند یک سری از جزوه هاش به درد بخوره ولی بعضیهاش اصلا خوب نیست. اگه کسی بتونه منبعی برای آزمون معرفی کنه که هم خلاصه باشه یعنی بشه توی این چند ماه خوند و هم مفید باشه ممنون میشم. 
در ضمن فکر میکنم که دوستانی که در کنکور قبول شدند و یا شرکت کردند و قبول نشدند اگه منابع و درصد هاشون رو به همراه رتبشون اینجا بگذارن کمک خیلی بزرگی باشه.

----------


## Itist82

> ولی جزوه هاش آش دهن سوزی نیست، هر چند یک سری از جزوه هاش به درد بخوره ولی بعضیهاش اصلا خوب نیست. اگه کسی بتونه منبعی برای آزمون معرفی کنه که هم خلاصه باشه یعنی بشه توی این چند ماه خوند و هم مفید باشه ممنون میشم.


من چیزایی رو که خودم دیدم خوبه بهتون معرفی می کنم، ادعا نمی کنم بهترینه، ولی بد نیست: ساختمان داده و طراحی الگوریتم مقسمی (دوتا کتابه) سیستم عامل جزوه دکتر حقیقت که توی پارسه هم درس می دن. و از اون جایی که کتاب های آقای مقسمی خوب بود فکر کنم پایگاه داده اش هم خوب باشه، ولی من نخوندم.
خودم برای پایگاه و هوش و مهندسی نرم و شبکه کتاب های پوران پژوهش رو خوندم. جزوه های پارسه خوب نبود، غلط داشت. کتاب های پوران پژوهش خوبه، مشکلش اینه که تست خیلی کم داره. خیلی دنبال تست های بیشتر باشید.
پیشنهاد می کنم شبکه و گسسته اصلا نخونید! چون وقتتون تلف می شه و سر جلسه هم نمی تونید بزنید! اتفاقی که برای خودم افتاد.

----------


## Strategist

از دوستان یک نفر لطف کنه توضیح مختصری در مورد گرایش ها ، مباحث و واحد های تخصصی این رشته بده.

----------


## night_walker

سلام
کتاب پایگاه داده مقسمی خوبه من خوندم و اونو به همه توصیه میکنم ولی در مورد شبکه بیشتر از انتقال داده سوال میاد تا از شبکه بنابراین اگه میخواهید بتونید تست بزنید برید سراغ انتقال داده کتابهای پارسه در مورد شبکه هم به درد نمیخوره چون وقتی میخونی خیلی ساده است ولی باهاش اصلا نمیتونی تست بزنی. من دنبال یک منبع برای مدیریت میگردم. شنیدم جزوه ای که در دانشگاه امیر کبیر درس میدن خوبه ولی نمیدونم جزوه کیه اگه کسی داره یا میدونه بگه که ما هم استفاده کنیم. 
یک سوال دیگه این دانشگاه مالک اشتر چه جور دانشگاهیه؟ سراسری مدرکش رو خارج قبول دارند یا نه چون زیر مجموعه وزارت دفاعه می پرسم.

----------


## a_maisami

همه چيز در مورد كنكور ارشد :

http://konkorearshad.blogfa.com/

----------


## Itist82

> دانشگاه مالک اشتر چه جور دانشگاهیه؟ سراسری مدرکش رو خارج قبول دارند یا نه چون زیر مجموعه وزارت دفاعه می پرسم.


دانشگاه مالک اشتر درست مثل همه ی دانشگاه های دیگه زیر نظر وزارت علومه ولی وابسته به وزارت دفاعه. مثلا وزارت دفاع یه سری رشته ها رو برای کارمندان خودش به صورت داخلی اونجا برگزار می کنه. اساتیدش هم خیلی هاشون با شریف و بعضا امیر کبیر مشترکن. مدرکش رو هم درست مثل هر دانشگاه دیگه ای همه جا قبول دارن.
کلا بد نیست فقط باید بتونید از مصاحبه اش رد بشید! خیلی خفن احکام می پرسن!! اطلاعاتتون باید زیاد باشه!

----------


## leilast

من شنيدم جزوه هاي دكتر قدسي استاد شريف هم خيلي خوبه ،كسي منبعي ازش داره تو نت؟

----------


## behzadi_eng

با سلام ،
 کسی می دونه که آیا دکتری گرایشهای IT  به خصوص دکتری شبکه توی ایران ارائه می شه یا نه؟ِ

----------


## leilast

براي زبان عمومي واختصاصي چه منابعي رو پيشنهاد ميكنيد؟
مرسي

----------


## haririan

سلام به همه در مورد جزوات پارسه گول تبليغات رو نخوريد حتما يه چند تا از اونا رو ببينين بعد اگر خواستيد خود زني كنيد!!!   بخريدشون   . مخصوصا كتاب هوش مصنوعي

----------


## محبوب دل من

سلام 
من هم امسال می خوام ارشد IT بدم دنبال کتابهای تست مناسب می گردم میشه به من هم معرفی کنید.یه چیز دیگه کدوم دانشگاهها رشته تجارت الکترونیک رو داره.
ممنونم

----------


## Itist82

> یه چیز دیگه کدوم دانشگاهها رشته تجارت الکترونیک رو داره.
> ممنونم


 امسال امیر کبیر، خواجه نصیر، علم و صنعت و قم در روزانه و همینا غیر از علم و صنعت شبانه تجارت داشتن. فایلایی که اتچ کردم رو هم ببینید. همه ی رشته ها و دانشگاه هاست.

----------


## mehran_titanium

> من چیزایی رو که خودم دیدم خوبه بهتون معرفی می کنم، ادعا نمی کنم بهترینه، ولی بد نیست: ساختمان داده و طراحی الگوریتم مقسمی (دوتا کتابه) سیستم عامل جزوه دکتر حقیقت که توی پارسه هم درس می دن. و از اون جایی که کتاب های آقای مقسمی خوب بود فکر کنم پایگاه داده اش هم خوب باشه، ولی من نخوندم.
> خودم برای پایگاه و هوش و مهندسی نرم و شبکه کتاب های پوران پژوهش رو خوندم. جزوه های پارسه خوب نبود، غلط داشت. کتاب های پوران پژوهش خوبه، مشکلش اینه که تست خیلی کم داره. خیلی دنبال تست های بیشتر باشید.
> پیشنهاد می کنم شبکه و گسسته اصلا نخونید! چون وقتتون تلف می شه و سر جلسه هم نمی تونید بزنید! اتفاقی که برای خودم افتاد.


 سلام.وقت به خیر. من عضو جدید این سایتم و خوشحالم که دوستان خوبی مثل شما پیدا کردم.اسمم مهرانه و دانشجوی سال آخر نرم افزارم. چند تا سوال دارم در مورد ارشد آی تی:
1-با چه رتبه ای امکان قبولی گرایشهای امنیت و شبکه هست ؟ بقیه رو هم اگه بگید ممنون میشم.
2- وضع بچه هایی که نرم افزار خوندن و میخوان آی تی شرکت کنن چجوریه؟ امکان قبولیشون نسبت به بچه های آی تی چجوریه؟
3- جاهایی که مصاحبه دارن کجاهاست و تا چه رتبه ای امکان قبولی هست؟

----------


## kusha313

دکتر حقیقت فقط در پارسه جزوه میدن؟ یا در دانشگاه هم تدریس می کنن؟

----------


## Itist82

> 1-با چه رتبه ای امکان قبولی گرایشهای امنیت و شبکه هست ؟ بقیه رو هم اگه بگید ممنون میشم.
> 2- وضع بچه هایی که نرم افزار خوندن و میخوان آی تی شرکت کنن چجوریه؟ امکان قبولیشون نسبت به بچه های آی تی چجوریه؟
> 3- جاهایی که مصاحبه دارن کجاهاست و تا چه رتبه ای امکان قبولی هست؟


1- من توی چند تا پست قبل تر چیزایی مربوط به این گفتم. برای اون دوتا گرایش باید معماری رو خوب بزنید که کار هر کسی نیست! رتبه زیر 30 هم می خواد!
2-فرقی نداره، حتی بهتر هم هستن! یه نگاهی به درسها بندازید، همشو شما هم خوندید
3- مالک اشتر و شاهد و یکی دوتا دانشگاه مجازی مثل نور طوبای تهران. من با 100(دقیق) مالک اشتر قبول شدم تقریبا جزو نفرات آخرم، البته روزانه ام.




> دکتر حقیقت فقط در پارسه جزوه میدن؟ یا در دانشگاه هم تدریس می کنن؟


نه ایشون توی دانشگاه آزاد قزوین هم درس می دن.

----------


## mehran_titanium

> 1- من توی چند تا پست قبل تر چیزایی مربوط به این گفتم. برای اون دوتا گرایش باید معماری رو خوب بزنید که کار هر کسی نیست! رتبه زیر 30 هم می خواد!
> 2-فرقی نداره، حتی بهتر هم هستن! یه نگاهی به درسها بندازید، همشو شما هم خوندید
> 3- مالک اشتر و شاهد و یکی دوتا دانشگاه مجازی مثل نور طوبای تهران. من با 100(دقیق) مالک اشتر قبول شدم تقریبا جزو نفرات آخرم، البته روزانه ام.
> 
> 
> 
> نه ایشون توی دانشگاه آزاد قزوین هم درس می دن.


 
ممنونم از اطلاعاتي که به من دادي.فقط يه خواهش ديگه هم دارم ممکنه درصدهاتونو بدونم؟

----------


## mehran_titanium

دوست من سلام. ممنون از این که جوابمو دادی. چند تا سوال دیگه هم دارم که اگه جوابمو بدی واقعا به سرم منت گذاشتی:
1-رشته شما بورسیه است؟
2- جو دانشگاه چه جوریه؟ آیا نظامیه؟ و سخت گیریهای نظامی رو داره؟مثلا با لباس نظامی باید سر کلاس رفت؟
3-مصاحبه اش در چه حدیه و چیا رو میپرسن؟
4-از نظر کاری گرایشهای آی تی چجورین؟چون نرم افزار رشته خوبیه و من الان دارم تو یه شرکت نرم افزاری کار میکنم و صرفا به خاطر علاقه به امنیت دارم عوضش میکنم که اونم سالی پنج نفر میگیره!!!!!
5- اگه نتونستم امنیت یا شبکه قبول شم گرایشهای آی تی و تجارت چجورین و از نظر کاری چه وضعی دارن؟

راستی من تا بیست تا پست نداشته باشم نمیتونم پیغام واسه کسی بفرستم؟
بازم ممنون. موفق باشی

----------


## afsharm

> راستی من تا بیست تا پست نداشته باشم نمیتونم پیغام واسه کسی بفرستم؟


نه متاسفانه. دقیقا ۲۰ تا پست لازم داری.

----------


## Itist82

> 1-رشته شما بورسیه است؟
> 2- جو دانشگاه چه جوریه؟ آیا نظامیه؟ و سخت گیریهای نظامی رو داره؟مثلا با لباس نظامی باید سر کلاس رفت؟
> 3-مصاحبه اش در چه حدیه و چیا رو میپرسن؟
> 4-از نظر کاری گرایشهای آی تی چجورین؟چون نرم افزار رشته خوبیه و من الان دارم تو یه شرکت نرم افزاری کار میکنم و صرفا به خاطر علاقه به امنیت دارم عوضش میکنم که اونم سالی پنج نفر میگیره!!!!!
> 5- اگه نتونستم امنیت یا شبکه قبول شم گرایشهای آی تی و تجارت چجورین و از نظر کاری چه وضعی دارن؟


خواهش می کنم، فکر می کنم وظیفه است که آدم تجربه اش رو در اختیار بقیه بذاره. جواب هاتون:
1- نه بورسیه نیست، هیچ فرقی هم با سایر دانشگاه ها نداره. درست مثل همون امنیت اطلاعاتیه که امیر کبیر داره ارائه میده.
2- عین همه ی داشگاه های سراسری! به هیچ وجه اون تصوراتتون وجود نداره! هر کی هر جور بخواد میاد دانشگاه یکی دوتا قانون عجیب و نه چندان سفت! داره، مثلا اسما ما نباید گوشی دوربین دار ببریم تو، اما همه می برن! فلش مموری هم ممنوعه، اما همه از دم دارن! ولی لب تاپ شدیدا ممنوعه! این یکی رو واقعا کسی نمیاره (تو رو خدا نخندید! وزارت دفاعه دیگه! :چشمک: ) اما حتی اینو هم اساتید میارن، البته حراست نمی دونه!!!
3- اما مصاحبه! اگه این دانشگاه رو زدید بعد کنکور برید یه توضیح المسائل رو حفظ کنید! همش اعتقادیه. البته نترسید، اگه کتابهای بینش دبیرستان (اون زمانی که اسمش بینش اسلامی بود، نه الان که دین و زندگی شده) رو هم یادتون باشه، می تونید جواب بدید. سه چهارتایی هم سوال مربوط به اصطلاحات نظام سیاسی کشور( مثلامجلس خبرگان و اینا چین) و سیاست خارجی (در حد فلسطین و اینا) پرسیدن.
4- من رشته شما رو خیلی دوست دارم، اما برعکس امنیت رو نه! البته اگه شما علاقه دارید بد نیست، خوشتون میاد. در ضمن اگه توی گرایش های مربوط به شبکه و امنیت رتبه نیاوردید، مالک اشتر رو بزنید، درست همون امنیت اطلاعاته. من یه فایل اتچ کردم که مال سرفصل های این رشته توی امیر کبیره از روی این فهمیدیم که با رشته ما فرقی نداره. اساتید ما اکثرا با شریف مشترکن و بعضا با امیر کبیر. مثلا معماشناسی ما با دکتر مهاجریه که از اساتید شریفه.
5-از نظر کاری درست نمی دونم، من خودم عاشق برنامه نویسیم، اصلا نمی خوام توی این زمینه امنیت کار کنم! اما یکی اخیرا بهم می گفت توی مملکت ما مدیر ها می گن یه فارغ التحصیل آی تی استخدام کنیم بهتره! قیافه داره! می گفت شماید یه مهندس نرم افزار هم بتونه عین یه مهندس آی تی کار کنه، اما فکر می کنن آی تی بگیرن بهتره! (=جهان سوم!)

موفق باشید! :لبخند:

----------


## Itist82

فایله رو یادم رفت اتچ کنم!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mehran_titanium

> فایله رو یادم رفت اتچ کنم!!


 ممنونم از شما دوست عزیز اطلاعات خوبی بود

----------


## mehran_titanium

سلام!
1-میشه بگید منبع برای شبکه و گسسته چیا خوبن؟
2-چه درسایی نمره بیارتر هستند و میشه با وجود این وقت کم ازشون نمره گرفت و ساده هستند؟
3- زبان انگلیسی چه منبعی براش خوبه؟آیا از گرامر هم سوال میاد؟پارسال اومد؟سوالات زبان آی تی مثل کامپیوترن؟
ممنون.

----------


## ferzhina

3- اما مصاحبه! اگه این دانشگاه رو زدید بعد کنکور برید یه توضیح المسائل رو حفظ کنید! همش اعتقادیه. البته نترسید، اگه کتابهای بینش دبیرستان (اون زمانی که اسمش بینش اسلامی بود، نه الان که دین و زندگی شده) رو هم یادتون باشه، می تونید جواب بدید. سه چهارتایی هم سوال مربوط به اصطلاحات نظام سیاسی کشور( مثلامجلس خبرگان و اینا چین) و سیاست خارجی (در حد فلسطین و اینا) پرسیدن.


سلام
اگه میشه یه خورده بیشتر در مورد مصاحبه بگین
آخه توی گرایش ما حدود 98 نفر رو اعلام کردن ولی 10نفر بیشتر نمی خوان.میگن بیشتر بر اساس رتبه هست ولی مصاحبه سیاسی و حفاظت اطلاعاتمون هم باید خوب باشه!
ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنین.

----------


## Itist82

> سلام!
> 1-میشه بگید منبع برای شبکه و گسسته چیا خوبن؟
> 2-چه درسایی نمره بیارتر هستند و میشه با وجود این وقت کم ازشون نمره گرفت و ساده هستند؟
> 3- زبان انگلیسی چه منبعی براش خوبه؟آیا از گرامر هم سوال میاد؟پارسال اومد؟سوالات زبان آی تی مثل کامپیوترن؟
> ممنون.


1-من کتاب پوران پژوهش رو خوندم اما شاید مال پارسه بد نباشه، من نخوندمش
2- طراحی و ساختمان داده. بین اینا هم توی هر کدوم قوی تر هستید همونو بخوندید: سیستم عامل، هوش، پایگاه اما شبکه و گسسته خیلی وقت گیر و به درد نخورن!
3-این مشکل همه است! باید یه عمر تو کار زبان بوده باشید! گرامر  نه خیلی، ولی هر چی دایره لغاتتون تو زمینه آی تی وسیع تر باشه به نفعتونه. شباهت شاید داشته باشن نمی دونم، من سوالای نرم افزار رو ندیدم

----------


## Itist82

> 3- 
> آخه توی گرایش ما حدود 98 نفر رو اعلام کردن ولی 10نفر بیشتر نمی خوان.میگن بیشتر بر اساس رتبه هست ولی مصاحبه سیاسی و حفاظت اطلاعاتمون هم باید خوب باشه!


عزیزم رشته شما چیه؟ من در مورد مصاحبه مالک اشتر هر چی می دونستم گفتم، دانشگاه شاهد هم 70 تا سوال کتبی داد که اونم اعتقادی بود و سه گزینه ای. چیز بیشتری نمی دونم!

----------


## mehran_titanium

سلام.یه نکته جدید:
امسال ضرایب دروس مشترک در رشته آی تی به 4 ارتقا یافته است. نمیدونم خوبه یا بد!!!

----------


## ferzhina

> عزیزم رشته شما چیه؟ من در مورد مصاحبه مالک اشتر هر چی می دونستم گفتم، دانشگاه شاهد هم 70 تا سوال کتبی داد که اونم اعتقادی بود و سه گزینه ای. چیز بیشتری نمی دونم!


 
من رشته ام مخابراته.
برای تکمیل ظرفیت مصاحبه داریم.
بنظرتون شاغل بودن هم مزیت به حساب میاد؟ برای مصاحبه باید مانتویی  بود یا چادری؟
مثلا در مورد ولایت فقیه و انرژی هسته ای هم چیزی می پرسن؟
اگه فامیل خارج از کشور داشته باشیم چی؟
مرسی

----------


## mehran_titanium

سلام.روز به خیر.بازم چند تا سوال دارم:
1-تا چه رتبه ای میشه تو گرایشهای مختلف آی تی قبول شد؟حدودشو اگه بگید ممنون میشم.
2-سوالات هوش معمولا چطورن؟سختن یا ساده یا متوسط؟
ممنون

----------


## Itist82

> من رشته ام مخابراته.
> برای تکمیل ظرفیت مصاحبه داریم.
> بنظرتون شاغل بودن هم مزیت به حساب میاد؟ برای مصاحبه باید مانتویی  بود یا چادری؟
> مثلا در مورد ولایت فقیه و انرژی هسته ای هم چیزی می پرسن؟
> اگه فامیل خارج از کشور داشته باشیم چی؟
> مرسی


سلام
جوابهاتون به ترتیب:
مصاحبه ربطی به سوابق علمی و کاری شما نداره، فقط اعتقادی! حتما و حتما چادری باشید و بگید که همیشه بودید!! :چشمک: 
ولایت فقیه بله، از من پرسیدن! انرژی هسته ای هم اصلا بعید نیست!
یه طومار می دن بنویسید که جیک و بوک خود و خانوادتون رو سوال کردن، یکی از مواردش همین بود اما اگه فامیل خارج کشور داشته باشید فکر نکنم تاثیر چندانی داشته باشه، اگه می ترسید ننویسید!
خواهش می کنم، موفق باشید

----------


## Itist82

> سلام.روز به خیر.بازم چند تا سوال دارم:
> 1-تا چه رتبه ای میشه تو گرایشهای مختلف آی تی قبول شد؟حدودشو اگه بگید ممنون میشم.
> 2-سوالات هوش معمولا چطورن؟سختن یا ساده یا متوسط؟
> ممنون


سلام
1- یه بار یه فایل از  ظرفیت های روزانه و شبانه فکر کنم گذاشتم(عکس بود) همونا رو جمع بزنید و علاوه کنید به حدود 90 تا مجازی که دانشگاه ها شیراز و نورطوبای تهران مجموعا می گیرن. یعنی 131 به اضافه 90.
2- هوش متوسطه، خونده باشید حدود 30 درصد حد اقل می تونید بزنید. سوال های کنکور سال های قبل رو هم چک کنید متوجه می شید.

موفق باشید

----------


## mehran_titanium

سلام.وقت به خیر.میخوام بدونم آیا رشته آی تی(همه گرایشها) در مقاطع بالاتر از ارشد (همون دکترا) هم پذیرش دانشجو داره؟ممنون

----------


## manvaputra

حالا واقعا رفتن به رشته آی تی اینقدر مهمه که به خاطرش حاضرید از هفت خان رستم بگذرید؟؟؟

----------


## mehran_titanium

> حالا واقعا رفتن به رشته آی تی اینقدر مهمه که به خاطرش حاضرید از هفت خان رستم بگذرید؟؟؟


salam hamunoptra!
hale shoma?
bale vaghean arzesh dare ke 7 khan ke sahle az 70 khanam bashe migzarim.age gozashtim ke hich age na ham baz khoshhalim ke talashemoono kardim.

----------


## manvaputra

> salam hamunoptra!


سلام دوست عزیز اولا hamunoptra درست نیست من و پوترا  درسته اگه حرف من باعث شده به تریشه قبای شما بر بخوره به این معنی نیست که شما به خودت اجازه بدی مسخره کنی!

----------


## mehran_titanium

دوست من سلام.من قصد مسخره کردن نداشتم. اگه باعث بد فهمی شد معذرت میخوام. گویا اسمتونو اشتباه خوندم.ضمنا hamunoptra اسم یه شهر در مصر باستان بوده است.

----------


## behzadi_eng

من یه سوالی رو خیلی وقته پرسیدم ولی هنوز هیچ کسی جوابی نداد ، البته یکی دیگه از دوستان هم اینو پرسید اونم اینکه  : آیا دکتری گرایشهای IT به خصوص گرایش شبکه توی ایران ارائه میشه ؟ اگه کسی میدونه لطفاً اسم گرایش و دانشگاه رو بگه .با تشکر

----------


## Itist82

> من یه سوالی رو خیلی وقته پرسیدم ولی هنوز هیچ کسی جوابی نداد ، البته یکی دیگه از دوستان هم اینو پرسید اونم اینکه  : آیا دکتری گرایشهای IT به خصوص گرایش شبکه توی ایران ارائه میشه ؟ اگه کسی میدونه لطفاً اسم گرایش و دانشگاه رو بگه .با تشکر


من اطلاعات درستی ندام، فقط یکی دوسال پیش شنیدم که دکترای شبکه تو ایران وجود نداره. اینو به نقل از کسی شنیدم که خودش دانشجوی ارشد شبکه بود. ولی فکر کنم سایر گرایش ها باشه.

----------


## behzadi_eng

با سلام به همه ی دوستان 
مدتیه که این بخش کمی سوت وکور شده ، از همه ی دوستان میخوام تا دوباره اونو رونق بدن تا همه ی کسایی که می خوان ارشد شرکت کنن از تجارب بقیه ی دوستان بهره بگیرن . بخصوص اگه کسی نکاتی راجع به تست زدن و مرور مطالب بگه ممنون میشم. با تشکر

----------


## behzadi_eng

از دوستان اگه کسی بگه چطور میشه تو درس هوش مصنوعی درصد خوبی زد به من که خیلی لطف کرده.

----------


## Itist82

یه مطالعه ی عمیق و تمرین. تا می تونید نمونه سوال حل کنید تا راه بیفتید. برای کنکور آزاد یادتون باشه الگوریتم ژنتیک و فازی و شبکه عصبی هم میاد

----------


## alpha2008

> سلام
> من دانشجوی ارشد آی تی گرایش امنیت شبکه دانشگاه مالک اشترم. من اصلا از مباحث امنیت خوشم نمی اومد و فکر نمی کردم این رشته تو این دانشگاه همهش کامل مربوط به امنیت باشه، دوستان لطفا دقت کنن توی انتخاب رشته و دانشگاه. چیزی رو برید که دوست دارید.
> موفق باشید


لطفا ایمیل خود را برای من ارسال کنید
متشکرم
123at456@gmail.com

----------


## goodnews

سلام
از بين دوستان كسي هست كه بتونه راجع به سرفصل هاي مطالعاتي رشته IT اطلاعاتي به من بده ؟ منظورم از سرفصل تيتر منابع نيست . منظورم فصل هاييه كه از هر مبحث بايد خونده بشه 
ضمنا يه خواهش ديگه هم دارم : اگر مقدوره چارت درسي هر كدوم از اين گرايش ها كه در دسترس هست رو اينجا بگذاريد ممنون ميشم

----------


## Itist82

> سلام
> از بين دوستان كسي هست كه بتونه راجع به سرفصل هاي مطالعاتي رشته IT اطلاعاتي به من بده ؟ منظورم از سرفصل تيتر منابع نيست . منظورم فصل هاييه كه از هر مبحث بايد خونده بشه 
> ضمنا يه خواهش ديگه هم دارم : اگر مقدوره چارت درسي هر كدوم از اين گرايش ها كه در دسترس هست رو اينجا بگذاريد ممنون ميشم


در مورد فصل ها اطلاعات درست ندارم و بعیده کسی هم داشته باشه، هر سال ممکنه از یه جا سوال بدن.
در مورد چارت من مال امنیت رو داشتم که توی یکی از پست های قبلیم توی همین تاپیک گذاشتم. برید صفحات اول پیداش می کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## kiani_behzad

برای ساختمان داده کی منبع خوبی میشناسه؟
پوران پژوهشو دارم که اصلا خوب نیست.

----------


## Itist82

> برای ساختمان داده کی منبع خوبی میشناسه؟
> پوران پژوهشو دارم که اصلا خوب نیست.


کتابای مقسمی حرف نداره. هر چی. من که خوندم فول شدم.

----------


## goodnews

كسي از دوستان مي دونه كه براي زبان و مديريت بايد از چه منابعي استفاده كنيم ؟
راستي يه لينك براي سرفصل هاي مطروحه توي هر رشته پيدا كردم . اميدوارم براتون مفيد باشه
http://motaleat.sanjesh.org/index.ph...d=31&Itemid=27

----------


## kiani_behzad

آره کتابای مقسمی واقعا خوبه عالیه.
اما در مورد زبان و مدیریت و هوش از رو چی بخونیم؟

----------


## bijibuji

> سلام
> من دانشجوی ارشد آی تی گرایش امنیت شبکه دانشگاه مالک اشترم. من اصلا از مباحث امنیت خوشم نمی اومد و فکر نمی کردم این رشته تو این دانشگاه همهش کامل مربوط به امنیت باشه، دوستان لطفا دقت کنن توی انتخاب رشته و دانشگاه. چیزی رو برید که دوست دارید.
> موفق باشید


درسهاتون در چه زمینه ایه؟ می شه یکمی باز کنید . ممنون

----------


## bijibuji

> در مورد چارت من مال امنیت رو داشتم که توی یکی از پست های قبلیم توی همین تاپیک گذاشتم. برید صفحات اول پیداش می کنید
> موفق باشید


لطف شما لا اقل در این Thread بر کسی پوشیده نیست.
خیلی وقت می ذاری و جواب کامل می دی واقعا" از طرف همه تشکر مخصوص می کنم.
اما متأسفانه اون فایل دانلود نمی شه.
اگه بتونی مججد آپلود کنی ممنون می شم.
ضمنا اگر کارنامه خودتون رو یا اگه دارید و مقدوره کارنامه دوستان که می شناسید رو بذارید یا حداقل درصد ها رو بگید مشعوف می نمایید. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## bijibuji

> برای ساختمان داده کی منبع خوبی میشناسه؟
> پوران پژوهشو دارم که اصلا خوب نیست.


کتاب ساختمان داده ها و الگوریتم ها از پوران پژوهش نوشته هادی یوسفی بخق یکی از بهترین کتابها در این زمینه است. ترکیبش با کتاب درس و کنکور ساختمان داده ها از گسترش علوم پایه و نوشته حمیدرشا مقسمی میتونه ایده آل و بی نقص باشه.

بعد از مطالعه عمیق این دو کتاب کمی تست زدن می تونه درصد این درس رو تا حد خوبی افزایش بده.

اما کتاب پارسه در این میون به نظر من یه جور قوت قلبه. خوندن اون کار رو از همه جهت تموم می کنه. مثالها و تستهای سالهای قبل رو کاملا به جا آورده و خوندش خسوسا بعد از دو کتاب اول توصیه بزرگان ساختمون سازی ( انبود سازی) در شهر داده هاست.

----------


## bijibuji

من یه لینک پیدا کردم...
لینک

----------


## mehran_titanium

سلام. من بازم اومدم. بعد از این که تو ارشد امسال به در بسته خوردم بازم می خوام سال دیگه شرکت کنم!! البته فقط تو آی تی!! راستی کسی می دونه که با چه رتبه ای می شه تو امنیت اطلاعات قبول شد؟؟

----------


## mehran_titanium

راستی پیش پیش از پاسخهاتون ممنون!

----------


## mehran_titanium

کسی می دونه که اوضاع رشته IT اونور آب چطوره؟؟؟

----------


## mehran_titanium

آهان وضعیت کاری امنیت اطلاعاتم اگه می دونید لطفا توضیح بدید.

----------


## bijibuji

> سلام. من بازم اومدم. بعد از این که تو ارشد امسال به در بسته خوردم بازم می خوام سال دیگه شرکت کنم!! البته فقط تو آی تی!! راستی کسی می دونه که با چه رتبه ای می شه تو امنیت اطلاعات قبول شد؟؟


زتبه شما چند شده بود و با چه درصدهای؟ کنکور 88 شرکت کرده بودید؟ تصویر کارنامه رو اگه بذارید ممنون می شم. ضمنا فکر می کنم باری داشنگاه شریف و امیرکبیر برای امنیت نیاز به رتبه زیر 30 دارید.

----------


## mehran_titanium

یه ساله دارم پست می دم هنوز بیست تا نشده!!

----------


## bijibuji

> کسی می دونه که اوضاع رشته IT اونور آب چطوره؟؟؟


اوضاع رشته IT فقط اونور آب عالیه. ایران تعریفی نداره، البته اگر خلاصه اش کنیم در شبکه و امنیت.
تجارت الکترونیکی که هنوز در ایران جک ساله

----------


## mehran_titanium

مگه شریف امنیت داره؟؟ فقط امیر کبیره که اونم 6 نفر میگیره! رتبم 1580 شد!!

----------


## bijibuji

> یه ساله دارم پست می دم هنوز بیست تا نشده!!


ادامه بده، موفق می شی. مطمئن باش..

----------


## bijibuji

> مگه شریف امنیت داره؟؟ فقط امیر کبیره که اونم 6 نفر میگیره! رتبم 1580 شد!!


شاید من اشتباه کردم. مطمئن نبودم. اما امیرکبیر رو مطمئن هستم. با چه درصدهایی؟ می شه لطفا تصویر کارنامه بذارید؟

----------


## mehran_titanium

زبان 17
مشترک 13
مدیریت سفید
پایگاه 0
معماری 48
هوش سفید!!!
به به چه درصدهایی!!

----------


## mehran_titanium

شده چت روم!!

----------


## mehran_titanium

من بالاخره بیست تا پست دادم!!!!

----------


## bijibuji

> زبان 17
> مشترک 13
> مدیریت سفید
> پایگاه 0
> معماری 48
> هوش سفید!!!
> به به چه درصدهایی!!


زبان انگلیسی ******************* 17
دروس مشترک ******************* 13
اصول و مبانی مدیریت ************ سفید
پایگاه داده ******************** سفید
سیستم عامل***************** ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هوش مصنوعی **************** سفید
معماری کامپیوتر ****************** 48

----------


## mehran_titanium

اینم ببینید بدک نیست.

----------


## mehran_titanium

عامل 33 شدم

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام

اقاي mehran_titunum
لطف كنيد تمام مطالبتون را در يك پست ارائه كنيد كه علكي يا الكي اين  تاپيك  كه عنوان جالبي داره شلوغ نشه 
يكي مثل من كه مي خام زود به نتيجه برسم مجبور نباشم 20 تا صفحه يكي يكي بيام جلو 
شما اگر انصاف داشته باشي براي اينكه تعداد پستات زياد بشه نبايد همينطور مطالب فاقد بار ارزشي را به  تاپيك اضافه كنيد با اين كار از ارزش كاري دوستان قبلي كم مي شود 

البته من كوچيك شما هم هستم ولي هر موقعه كه لازم باشه به دوستان يه سري انتقاد مي كنم اميدوارم كه به ديده اصلاح بنگريد و نه به ديده اقماز يا  اغماز

در كل پست جالبي بود من با گرايش IT  اشنا شدم و منابع را هم تقريبا كامل بچه ها بيان كردن
از همگي متشكرم

ولي با اين تعداد داوطلب زياد و اين ظرفيت محدود دانشگا ها مطمئنم كه 2 برابر تلاش بيشتر نسبت به نرم افزار لازم داره تا قبول شي !

----------


## kiani_behzad

دوستان من دانشجو ترم آخر IT هستم و دارم برا ارشد میخونم و خیلی از منابع رو هم دیدم به یه سری نتایج رسیدم که میخوام نظر شما رو بدونم راجع به هر کدوم.
فقط یه لطفی کنین اگه واقعا مطمئن هستین یه چیزی رو بگین نه اینکه فقط شنیده باشین از اینو اون.
1- دروس زبان و مدیریت منبع درست حسابی نداره. چی پیشنهاد میکنین؟ البته زبان منبع مهم نیست باید مطالب تخصصی زیاد خوند و دامنه لغات رو افزایش داد. اما در مورد مدیریت من شنیدم جزوه امیر کبیر خوبه اما خودم ندیدم پس مطمئن نیستم. کی اطلاع داره؟
2- گسسته منبع چی پیشنهاد میکنین؟
3- هوش تست خوب چی خوبه؟
راستی در جواب اون دوستمون بگم که شریف امنیت نداره. امیر کبیر و مالک اشتر داره.

----------


## hghyami

اينجا يك سوال شده بود در مورد كار خارج از كشور. اينور داستانش فرق ميكنه تقريبا به كل. بستگى داره كه ميخواى چى كار كنيد و كجا كار كنيد. اينجا به صورت كل مصرف ويندوز شديد بالاست و mahsoolati مثل exchange/Sharepoint خيلى استفاده ميشه. چيزهاى ديگه مثل Virtualazation هم خيلى الان محبوب شده. اينجا مَثَل اگر فر كنيم كه بخواى براى ساپورت كمپانى كار كنيد معمولا به چند صورت هست. تو ساپورت كمپانى شما ۴ level داريد كه به ترتيب زير هست 
۱.  Level ۱ ساپورت كه basic هست و معمولا چيز هاى ebtedaee رو دنبال ميكنند و natooneh پاسش ميدن مرحله بدى 
۲.  Level ۲ كه پيشرفته تر هست و اگر level ۱ natooneh پاسش ميدن اينجا 
۳.  Level ۳ كه خوب ديگه توضيح نياز نيست بدم 
۴. بعدش ميشه seniour ها كه ديگه معمولا آخرين خط هست و معمولا هم با مشكلات گروه ۳ سر كله ميزنند و هم modirat هم به gardaneshoon هست. البته كمپانى با كمپانى فرق داره. 

ديگه اينكه معمولا اگر شما ميگى من takhasoosam تو exchange هست يعنى اينكه بايد همه چيز رج به exchange رو بدونى. خيلى مهم هست براشون كه طرف بدونه و اينكه بر عكس ايران كه همه ماشاالله achar فرانسه هستن اينجا بر عكس هست. وقتى ميرى مصاحبه و ميگى من achar farnseh هستم يا استخدام نميشى يا بايد ثابت كنى كه هستى و آيا براى اون كار نياز هست يانه.

----------


## kiani_behzad

یه پیشنهاد دیگه:
اگه دوستان موافقن تو همین بخش یا یه بخش دیگه به سوالات ارشد هم جواب بدیم. هرکی هر سوالی رو بلده میتونه با دلیل جواب بده و بقیه هم نظر بدن.

----------


## hghyami

سؤالات ارشد يعنى چى؟؟

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام
دوست من كسي وقتش را صرف مباني مديريت كه ضريب 1 داره نمي كنه بر عكس ضريب 4 ها را مي تركونه
تست هوش به نظر من هم پوران پژوهش و هم جلد 4 ( اگه اشتباه نكنم) از سري كتاب ه اي مهندسي كامپيوتر از انتشارات ازاده هم خوبه
گسسته كتاب بپوران پژوهش چاپ 87 از مهندس يوسفي خيلي قشنگ گفته و ساده البته منبع اصلي 
descrete mathematics By john won baugh
مي باشد كه ترجمه اش حدود 1000 صفحه اي هست

----------


## kiani_behzad

> سؤالات ارشد يعنى چى؟؟


 یعنی سوالاتی که توی کنکور اومده. اگه کسی مثلا هرچی کتاب میخونه ممکنه نفهمه چطور جوابشو به دست بیاره اینجا مطرح کنه.

----------


## kiani_behzad

> سلام
> دوست من كسي وقتش را صرف مباني مديريت كه ضريب 1 داره نمي كنه بر عكس ضريب 4 ها را مي تركونه
> تست هوش به نظر من هم پوران پژوهش و هم جلد 4 ( اگه اشتباه نكنم) از سري كتاب ه اي مهندسي كامپيوتر از انتشارات ازاده هم خوبه
> گسسته كتاب بپوران پژوهش چاپ 87 از مهندس يوسفي خيلي قشنگ گفته و ساده البته منبع اصلي 
> descrete mathematics By john won baugh
> مي باشد كه ترجمه اش حدود 1000 صفحه اي هست


 ممنون.
البته منم مدیریت نمیخونم میخواستم بدونم منبعش چیه شاید ارزش خوندن داشته باشه اما یه نکته دوست عزیز به نظر من حذف کردن کامل هیچ درسی کار درستی نیست. اما مثل اینکه مجبورم مدیریت و شاید هم معماری رو حذف کنم البته میدونم اشتباه است.
گسسته پورانو دارم و باهات موافقم خوبه.
اما به نظرم خوندن منبع 1000 صفحه ای تو این وقت کم فایده نداره.

----------


## bijibuji

> یعنی سوالاتی که توی کنکور اومده. اگه کسی مثلا هرچی کتاب میخونه ممکنه نفهمه چطور جوابشو به دست بیاره اینجا مطرح کنه.



من موافقم. پیشنهاد خوبیه.
اما مختص IT و فقط هم کنکور. یک تاپیک مشخص واسه همه درسها ایجاد بشه و هیچ بحث دیگه ای جز سوال و جواب در مورد اشکال مطرح نشه.

البته فکر کنم که یک قسمت جداگانه نیاز داره و جاش هم توی تالار شبکه نیست. 
از مدیر انحمن خواهش کنید...
من پایه ام

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> اما به نظرم خوندن منبع 1000 صفحه ای تو این وقت کم فایده نداره.


نه من نگفتم بخون كه گفتم كتابش مشخصاتش اينه
ولي اگه كسي اين كتاب را بخونه و ياد بگيره و بفهمه كه كتاب چي گفته ساختمان گسسته را 100 مي زنه 
من خود چند فصل ابتدايي از اون را خوندم خيلي خوب گفته
ولي ايراد هايي از نظر تايپي داره متاسفانه

----------


## kiani_behzad

> نه من نگفتم بخون كه گفتم كتابش مشخصاتش اينه
> ولي اگه كسي اين كتاب را بخونه و ياد بگيره و بفهمه كه كتاب چي گفته ساختمان گسسته را 100 مي زنه 
> من خود چند فصل ابتدايي از اون را خوندم خيلي خوب گفته
> ولي ايراد هايي از نظر تايپي داره متاسفانه


 این کتابی که گفتی به زبان فارسیه؟
اغفال شدم ببینمش اینقدر ازش تعریف میکنی دوست عزیز.

----------


## goodnews

سلام
جدا ممنون ميشم اگر منبعي براي زبان و مديريت معرفي كنيد

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> این کتابی که گفتی به زبان فارسیه؟
> اغفال شدم ببینمش اینقدر ازش تعریف میکنی دوست عزیز.


بله ( منبع رياضي گسسته :)
كتابي كه ازش صحبت مي كنم اگر اشتباه نكنم توسط قلزم و چند نفر ديگه ترجمه شده
و اصل كتاب به زبان انگليسي هست descrete mathematics By john won baugh
در ضمن جلد صورتي خوشگلي نيز دارد و تقريبا 1000 صفحه محتويات

----------


## kiani_behzad

دیگه داره کم کم منابع مورد نظرم کامل میشه. اما در مورد مهندسی نرم افزار نمیدونم چی خوبه؟ بچه ها مهندسی نرم افزار چون جزو دروس مشترکه خیلی خیلی مهمه کسی منبع خوبی و همینطور تست خوبی میشناسه؟
راستی در قسمت مربوط به پیشنهادات به مدیران سایت یه تایپیک درست کردم و پیشنهاد دادم که برای حل سوالات کنکور یه بخش جدید درست بشه برین اونجا شما هم نظر بدیم تا بدونن موافق این کار زیادن.

----------


## bijibuji

سلام به همه

دوستان لطفا" استفاده از این تاپیک رو فراموش کنید. اینجا تالار شبکه است و مبحثی به نام کارشناسی ارشد IT اصلا" نباید اینجا شکل می گرفت.
لطفا پرسش ها و فعالیت های خودتون رو در این تاپیک ادامه بدید تا هم قانون رو بهتر رعایت کرده باشید و هم سریعتر به جواب برسید.

امیدوارم بعد از پست اینجا پستی گذاشته نشه ....
با تشکر از همه شما دوستان محترم



*لطفا تحت هیچ شرایطی به این پست پاسخ ندید و از فشار دادن دکمه  جدا خودداری کنید.
* 
ادامه فعالیت های مرتبط با این موضوع در این تاپیک ...*

*

----------


## vahidzolf

سلام . خدمت  Itist82باید بگم اون سالی که شما قبول شدی 88 گسسته خیلی سخت بوده. نمیشه بگیم نخونیم که سخت میاد. گسسته بهترین منبعش کتاب آقای یوسفیه. سواله من اینه که برا شبکه چی باید بخونیم ؟ واقعا نه تننباوم نه جزوه پارسه هیچ کدام انقدر آمادگی بهت نمی دن که بتونی سوالهای شبکه رو جواب بدی  
*
*

----------


## sajad_3dmax

> سلام
> من دانشجوی ارشد آی تی گرایش امنیت شبکه دانشگاه مالک اشترم. 
> موفق باشید


 با سلام .میشه لطف بفرمایید مطالبی رو که برای کنکور مورد استفاده قرار داده این رو معرفی کنید.بنده هم امسال قصد دارم برا امنیت بخونم...با تشکر

----------

